# Baguette



## atomicsmoke (Feb 15, 2015)

I just want to share some tips to get hard crust on your breads: brush dough with water before baking it,(Or even better: splash some water in the hot oven just before you close the door). When bread is baked, cool it in the oven with the door slightly open.












_20150215_145321.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 15, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Feb 16, 2015)

Good tip. Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## zeroids7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Great tip! Only, you should be careful in putting/spraying water before putting them in the oven, since there are cases in which the baguette is crisp inside, but a bit soggy/undercooked on the insides since it absorbed the water way quickly before you baked it in the oven.

Either way, I'll be using this tip of yours for my restaurant sans beerhouse. Thanks for sharing atomicsmoke!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 25, 2015)

I know it seems counterintuitive but I never had them coming out soggy.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 25, 2015)

Another variation....using same dough...bigger loaves













IMG_20150325_060705.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 25, 2015


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 25, 2015)

You can also spray them every 5-6 minutes during the baking process, and at the same time spray the walls of the oven. I also put a cast iron skillet in the oven while I'm preheating it, then just as I'm putting the bread in, I (carefully) dump about a pint of water in. This instantly flashes over to A LOT of steam. Seriously though, wear an oven glove and keep your face away. Steam is hot.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 25, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> You can also spray them every 5-6 minutes during the baking process, and at the same time spray the walls of the oven. I also put a cast iron skillet in the oven while I'm preheating it, then just as I'm putting the bread in, I (carefully) dump about a pint of water in. This instantly flashes over to A LOT of steam. Seriously though, wear an oven glove and keep your face away. Steam is hot.


Yes. That works too.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 5, 2015)

AS, Nice tip TY for sharing !


----------

